# Pronounciation



## Leopold

I think if there's going to be the conjugations of verbs... it would be also worth to have the pronouciation of languages and varieties, if possible with sound samples. What do you think?


----------



## vachecow

Great idea about the pronunciations......it might be hard to upload all of those soundbytes, however I have some software that could help


----------



## mkellogg

Sometime we will have soundclips, but these things don't come free, you know?


----------



## badger

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Sometime we will have soundclips, but these things don't come free, you know?



Hi Mike.

I'm very interested in this too.

Just a thought but would it be possible to have a remote website where sound files could be stored, and links to this site posted in the forums.

The foreros could create the sound files themselves.

It's only an idea and probably wouldn't work but I thought I'd mention it.

Badger.


----------



## Artrella

It'd very useful and helpful .  I'd like to have those soundclips!

Art,


----------



## Leopold

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Sometime we will have soundclips, but these things don't come free, you know?


 What do you mean?? We'll have to pay?? 
 I think we can find all that sound on the internet already... wouldn't that be ok?


----------



## valerie

This post was made by Olivierg and is currently in a stick thread opened by cuchu in the SP-EN resource forum:

Here is a link that could be very useful for pronunciation issues :
http://www.research.att.com/projects/tts/demo.html

It is an online speech synthesizer in English, Spanish (Latin America), German and French. You select a voice and language, type a text in, then click "speak" and you hear a synthesized voice saying your text.
Even if not absolutely perfect, the overall quality is good enough to know how a word or sentence has to be pronounced.


----------



## vachecow

I have sofware where you can make your own soundclips.....although I don't think we would want me making them


----------

